# Help!...Please?????



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anybody know what this is or how I can go about fixing this.

AIM caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 017f:bff9db61.
Registers:
EAX=c00309c4 CS=017f EIP=bff9db61 EFLGS=00010212
EBX=0246fe28 SS=0187 ESP=0236ff7c EBP=02370218
ECX=00000000 DS=0187 ESI=00000000 FS=44b7
EDX=bff76855 ES=0187 EDI=bff79198 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
53 8b 15 e4 9c fc bf 56 89 4d e4 57 89 4d dc 89 
Stack dump:


This just came up on me today twice from running my Kazaa program and once from my AOL messenger. Now everyday this occcurs when I log off of the internet so I don't see the top line when this happens. It is very annoying and the damn pop-up windows doesn't close when I hit the close button. Please help if you can.:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

Kazaa or Kazaa light?

Check for Spyware, and Viruses.  That would be my first guess.

Flaky memory would be a second.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

It was Kazaa and this was the first time that happened when I closed that program. 

The error message you see was the first time I got this message when closing my AOL messenger.

It always happens after the 2nd time I disconnect from the internet. I guess I'll have to post that message next time I'm on.:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 19, 2003)

Jason,
I would un-install kazaa and see if you get that error again. The spyware and virus bit kaith mentioned is a good bet. If you have gator I would remove it too. You really want to remove all that extra crap that file swapping sites put on your computer. Usually just one program is cuasing the problems. 

You can past it into your search engine (google) and look it up the error too.

don


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

I went through many different programs with my norton system works program. It didn't find any viruses. I had it search all drives, folders, programs, and anything else that it checked. This morning when I got up I went through most of the process again except for it found lost file clusters (whatever that means). I guess I'll see what happens and post the message after disconnecting from the internet later today.

I also went to zdnet to find a spyware detector but couldn't figure out how to use the stupid thing and removed it. Any ideas about that?:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2003)

Do a search in the computer forum for 'spyware' or 'adaware' and it'll turn up some links.  Also, see the article in the September issue of MT Mag... My computer collumn has a ton of virus/spyware info and links this month.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 20, 2003)

If this is a persistent AIM problem, download Trillian and use that instead.

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Do a search in the computer forum for 'spyware' or 'adaware' and it'll turn up some links.  Also, see the article in the September issue of MT Mag... My computer collumn has a ton of virus/spyware info and links this month.  *



Thanks:asian:


----------

